# Basso on Compact?



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

So all this talk about the compact frame coming to life may have just taken a turn huh... "Ivan and I had a private talk about his Trek Madone SSL 6.9. He told me he is happy to be off a sloping top tube bike and also likes the stability of the Madone geometry. Furthermore, we specifically talked about chainstay length and how bikes handle, and also about what he can expect from the Bontrager wheels. Again, in that context, Basso's passion for cycling was obvious."-cyclingnews.com. There is an article over at here http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2007/features/disc_two_for_road that talks about the new relationship between levi/basso and Trek. Pretty interesting stuff, now I think trek is going to have to go ahead and make the new prototype a standard with integrated head/seat tubes. My bet is it's going to be the Madone 9.9.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Trek already makes a 9.9

it is a MOUNTAIN bike

They won't release a new Trek for the Tour of 2007 

2008 will get new colors


the 6.9 will rule as Treks top bike until at least 2009

It is business


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*trying to find answers for the current Madone geometry*

I am completely unbiased - sloping or horizonal - I have a Madone 5.9 and a semi-sloping Time Edge. I have been trying to figure out why Madones have such short seat and head tubes given their top tube length for some time now.

My latest thinking is that having a shorter seat and head tube effectively allows to reach the lower weight and improved stiffness similar to a semi-compact/semi-sloping designs but using "classical" frame shape and its benefits. The negative is of course the fact that unless you have really good flexibility (large saddle to bar drop) or a long torsoe/short legs you end up with a tonne of spacers which is mainly a visual issue as opposed to performance issue. What do you all think?

Basso riding a 58cm Madone indicates that he has a large saddle to bar drop since he is rather tall and should be on a 60cm Madone. It will be interesting to see if he rides 58cm in races or swaps for a 60cm Madone later on.

I think Trek will run the classical Madone geometry and also a sloping Madone (whatever the name will be) in parallel just like Colnago now has a C-50 is traditional and semi-sloping geometry (but fewer sizes). I suspect this sloping Madone will be available for the Disco team in CY2007 and on sale in CY2008. Pure speculation on my part.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey carbon, ya I know they have a fuel 9.9 and a elite 9.9 mountain bike, they also have the equinox 9.9, it just seemed logical that the next madone would be a 9.9, but im just guessing.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

acid_rider said:


> I am completely unbiased - sloping or horizonal - I have a Madone 5.9 and a semi-sloping Time Edge. I have been trying to figure out why Madones have such short seat and head tubes given their top tube length for some time now.
> 
> My latest thinking is that having a shorter seat and head tube effectively allows to reach the lower weight and improved stiffness similar to a semi-compact/semi-sloping designs but using "classical" frame shape and its benefits. The negative is of course the fact that unless you have really good flexibility (large saddle to bar drop) or a long torsoe/short legs you end up with a tonne of spacers which is mainly a visual issue as opposed to performance issue. What do you all think?
> 
> ...



Shorter head tube for added stiffness as Trek has said.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

CARBON110 said:


> the 6.9 will rule as Treks top bike until at least 2009


Do you stick by that even though Trek claims a big shake up for 2008?

Speaking of integrated seat tube... the General Counsel for Trek bought a Time VXS Translink frame from me last fall. I sent it to their facility in Waterloo... Just speculation, but I hope Time is flattered that Trek may be drawing inspiration from them... Just sayin'


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*more on Basso latest ride*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=ivan_basso_trek07

He rides the same size Madone frame (58cm) as Lance did yet he is about 2 inches taller than Lance. He must have a huge saddle to bar drop (it does not look so, in photo) or perhaps his saddle height is relatively low compared to Lance's or perhaps he has short-ish legs in proportion to his overall height - good fit for Madone geometry in this case. The stem looks like 120mm or perhaps 130mm. Looking at his saddle and seatpost he likes to ride a bit further forward, similar to Lance, he does not need much set-back. Mind you the 58cm Madone STA is only 73 degrees, exactly what Basso Cervelo R3/Soloist were i.e. moderately slack already.


----------

